# 416 Weatherby Magnum and 350gr TSX



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well finally I finished my test and here is what happened. I started working on loads Friday night around 10:00PM til early in the morning and setting up my rifle taking off the Zeiss and putting on my new Leupold and bore sighting til early in the morning. Went to bed and got a few hours sleep then went to the range Saturday and accomplished the following. Using MRP and RL-22 which were the final powders to test against each other since they both earlier this week produce good velocities and accuracy. My Mark V 416 Weatherby Magnum with Accubrake and its best group came when I was - Using 120grs RL-22. I had no max signs and base of brass expansion after fired measured less than .0004 and there were no shinny marks on bottom of the brass and no flattened primers. Please do not use my load unless you work up to it because I have a cool lot of RL-22 and your lot could be as much as 10% hotter than mine. My average velocity is 2930fps, shooting .625" at 100yds. The 350gr TSX is outstanding. My OAL was 3.700" I have put a Leupold VX III 2.5-8x36mm with Wide Duplex for acquiring my target faster and it really is a nice scope with sharp picture and tracked well even after the recoil of the 416. Here are my load ballistics.

Muzzle 2930fps - eng. 6671 pounds
2750fps +3 1/2" 100yds - eng. 5876 pounds
2577fps +4.04" 200yds - eng. 5161 pounds
2410fps - .73" 300yds - eng. 4516 pounds
2250fps -11.5" 400yds - eng. 3935 pounds
2096fps -29.3" 500yds - eng. 3414 pounds
1948fps -54.6" 600yds - eng. 2950 pounds

I can hit out to about 370 then hold cross hair on top of shoulder and hit out to 430 to 450 on deer and elk size game and a little further on moose. Will work real well on big bear. Now this does not mean I will get the chance to make a long shot, nor take one unless I am sure of my shot and will not take a real long shot on dangerous game. I will practice at long range to get use to it and make sure that my ballistic calculations are close to right. Sometimes a ballistice program will not be exactly what you get in the field. But this load will be devastating up close or far off. What ever it hits it will be dead. This 416WBY completes my trio of Weatherbys. I have a 257WBY, a 300WBY and now the 416WBY. The 257WBY I named "Nancy Jean" (my wife), because the 257WBY does not hit me back when I pull the trigger and it has fine lines and shoots straight. I named the 300WBY "Thors Hammer" because of the 180gr TSX that moves out at 3287fps and hits with authority. I named the 416WBY "Odin", Odin was the father of Thor in viking myth and Odin was brave and would face the enemy up close and not run, delivering a deadly blow. I am really excited about this load and its potential. This has truly been fun. The Accubrake made the 416 feel like a 220gr bullet in a 300WBY that has no brake. It was easy to shoot and reload for.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I will go out again the end of this coming week to tweak my sight in for my load and shoot through the chrno again so I will have more data than a three shot group to average my "fps" and "deviation of velocity spread." This will help me calculate what to possibly expect when I start to practice on long shots. The accubrake makes the 416 feel like a 220gr load in a 300WBY with no brake, but that is not bad considering the power and the mass of bullet I am sending down range. What amazed me is that the 416WBY has as much energy at 600 as most 06 loads at muzzle. Wow!! what a cartridge and rifle. This rifle makes you feel like you can face anything any where. You should hear the thud when it hits the dirt behind the 100yd target. BigHorn is right, this was the right cartridge to complete my trio. How do I feel holding and shooting a 416WBY? Like this :lol: 8) 8) :lol: :sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't imagine a bear guide worth his salt letting you shoot past 200yds, regardless of your and the rifle's abilities.

I don't know anyone sighted in more than 1" high @ 100 on a true DGR.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, if you read my post you will note that I said I would not take a long shot on dangerous game. Second, my guide is the number one rated guide in Alaska which I will be meeting with him in Feb to finalize our 2008 hunt. Third I really don't care that a DRG WBY 416 is one inch high at 100yds because I am using a Deluxe WBY and a 2.5-8x40mm Leupold VX III and I will be 3"high at 100 yds so I can make a long shot on Moose or caribou. Buy the way what guides do you know, give me their names, that won't let you take a long shot on a bear if they know you can do it and if you have enough rifle? Do you know how many long shots each year or taken in Alaska on Bear? Do you know how long the shot was on the world record Grizz. I didn't think so!!! So what is your post all about anyway???? Is there something I missed that you are trying to say or teach me? Help me out here, I am listening.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I haven't hunted big bears, and I'm not likely to anytime soon. 3 of my hunting partners have taken grizzlies. 2 inland bears, 1 coastal brown. A 4th will be on his way in late sept. Of the 3 who've taken bears none were shot over 150yds, two were under 100yds, one of the interior bears went B&C. The guy going in late Sept was told specifically by his guide, "If I can't get to to 200yds or less I've not done my job" just a couple weeks ago. I don't have the guides names, I could have them right quick but it seems a little silly to call them, post their guides names just because I seem to have struck a nerve with you.

As far as sight in goes, it doesn't matter what model of Weatherby you have, DGR is short for Dangerous Game Rifle and I was using it as a generic term, not denoting a specific model (I am aware WBY makes one so named). To me DGR would be anything chambered in 375 H&H or above. When planning for the worst case of a bear (or any other dangerous game) coming to chomp or stomp you I'd prefer my bullets were going nearly exactly where my crosshairs were pointed. After sitting on quite a few planes and seeing how airline personel handle luggage, especially golf bags, skis and fishing rod cases, I'd also have the scope mounted in Leupold QRW's and carry the scope on with me, and have a set of irons on and sighted in if there wasn't a way to have my own backup rifle in camp. Actually if you're guide is OK with it I'd ship the rifle up a couple weeks early. You can ship the rifle to the Fed-Ex/UPS depot C/O yourself and pick it up when you arrive, no FFL required.

Ultimately you're footing the bill, do what you gotta do.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

You did strike a nerve because I was not sure where you were coming from. Now by your explanation I see you know what you are talking about. I like the idea of FedX, had a rilfe get knocked out of adjustment a few years back but when I got there did sight in and fix the problem but it did take time and ammo and lucky that it did not take a lot of rounds. I have a combinded hunt and might have to tak a long shot on caribou so I am not worried if the bear is up real close, the 3" high at 100yds will not impact a good kill shot on a large bear. My guide will get me in close on the bear. I know the 350 TSX will do the job and do it well.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

It's not the 3" high @ 100yds that would bother me so much, it's the 4" high @ 200, how much @ 150? 250? Easy to figure out, not always so easy to remember in the "Heat of the Moment" an on something that will bite me placement is paramount.

I'd sight in for the bear 1st and foremost, wherever you're guide suggests. Then since you have time, I'd make sure my scope tracks perfectly and dial in the long range trajectory for the caribou AFTER the bear is on the ground. Can't be talking about more than maybe 2MOA
of dialing, or I'd have a second scope sighted in for the LR trajectory also in a set of QRW's. When the bear is dead, swap scopes. Find out where your fine/heavy intersection impacts @ 8x with a dead on 100yd zero and shoot subtension for the longer caribou.

QRW's are Leupolds Quick Release rings for Weaver style bases. I don't like their standard QR rings as I've witness 2 sets that have worn out. The cams would no longer hold the rings solidly in place. The problem is that the cams are on the bases and that's what wore, new rings (or a second sighted in scope) wouldn't solve the problem. I wouldn't be that far from civilization without another rifle or at least irons for backup. Time is too precious and hunts to expensive to be fiddling in the bush with something that's easily addressed and backed up before you leave.

Much of this isn't derived from my own experience but that of those I met when working in a gun shop. I was fortunate enough to meet half a dozen guys who've traveled the globe (Africa, Asia, the Artic, AK, South America) on all sorts of different hunts and I tried to learn from their own mistakes and experiences.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Excellent points, I can practice here long range and know how many clicks to move up after the bear. I will be taking my 300WBY mag as back up. Your points are very well stated and I certainly have paid attention. Thank you, I will make me a card to carry incase during the hunt for some reason I forget how many clicks to move up. This has been good. thank you again. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Card? You don't need no stinking card!

Use the "force" young jedi.......... 8)

How hard is it to hit the vitials on a bear? Or better yet, smack them in the front shoulders? I guess I don't see the attraction here. :-? I guess just to say I shot one, but other than that it seems like a waste of money to me. IMO


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, there you are, I wondered where you were hidding!!  Yea, I am sure I will do fine. I just want to kill a Grizz hoping I don't get the wrong end of the deal. Yep, glad you wrote. Hey, why don't you come with me and I will buy you a 15 pound pair of hunting boots and I will put on some tennis shoes :lol: Just kidding. have a great day Jiffy. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I personally don't know how fast you are but I am willing to bet that I could out run you even if I was wearing a 15 lb. pair of hunting boots. :lol: :beer:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea!!! a big bear just might give you the motivation but if you do out run me it won't do you any good. I will be so close to your back side that when the bear sinks his teeth he will have a double man sandwich.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Beartooth, any more reference to *YOU, JIFFY and a TWO-MAN SANDWICH *will not be tolerated!!


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea I know, after I wrote it, it sure sounded dumb :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:laugh: :laugh: :rollin:

Damn beartooth, maybe I should be more scared of you than the bear!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure sounds like it :lol: :lol:  8)


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

=


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

franchinatersss that is funny man, that is funny    :beer:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey guys, you know I got to thinking and it is not bad for a big cartridge not to kick any more than the 300WBY with a 220gr bullet and have a Taylor Knock-out value of 146.5


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I reach for my Trio when it comes to deer, elk or anything bigger.

257WBY, 300WBY, 416WBY


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

That's a huge shell.
Is this what comes after the 416?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep, that's what I put in the 416 and that is what I send out the other end. Hey, I love the cannon picture and I can't wait to see what is next.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

BT,
I am technically at work all day, but that doesn't mean I'm working.  Get here at 5 am and leave around 6:30 pm. Lot of extra time to search the web.


----------

